# Finally-Paul



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

after 36 years, i can finally say that i'm a horse owner. i can't say that without smiling a mile. i am thrilled, anxious, nervous, excited, and whole bunch of other emotions i can't even identify yet. 

i handed over my money today, got Paul's paperwork, moved him to a different stall that has access to a grazing field and an industrial fan to keep him cool. he is the barn favorite and has a face to die for. all i want to do is just sit on a pile of hay and watch him. 

growing up, i tried to ride the only thing at my house that was similiar to a horse and that would be our goat. he wasn't very cooperative and when i sat on his back, he just stood there. i once tried to put a child's saddle on him but i stress the word ONCE. after that one time, he stayed as far away from me as possible. my dad sent me to a horse camp for the next 2 years. i cried when he dropped me off because of homesickness but after a week with a horse, i cried when he picked me up.

i started riding our neighbors horses when i was 7. i started out with the pony and moved up to the 30 year old quarter horse. most of the time, i just put a bridle on and get on bareback. when i was 13, my sister, my mom, and i moved and i didn't have access to the horses anymore. when i left for college, i saw that they had horseback riding as a class. so i took my first english horsemanship class. i prefer western still but it was nice to learn a new style.

after college, there was another 10 year break from horses but during that time, i got my first teaching job, got married, bought a house, and adopted two labrador retrievers but my love was still for horses. then, like a heaven sent, a substitute in our building invited me out to the barn she had her horses at. i rode and then started leasing my first horse. he was sold at auction a few months later so i leased another horse and rode as often as i could. i am glad that i hadn't forgotten how to do it after so long.

then, i started riding paul and he was like a dream. my dad said that he would buy my first horse for me and i chose paul. it may have taken 36 years to get my first horse but he was worth the wait.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

That is such a great story  I'm glad you have your first horse now! I know the thrill of bringing your very first horse home and knowing he is yours and you get to keep him forever.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

June 25- still can't believe i own a horse. i haven't been able to sleep much the past few nights because i'm anxious to get back out to the barn and just sit and watch him.

i took the check out there yesterday and got all his paperwork. he is a registered quarter horse so i have a few forms to fill out and send in to transfer ownership. the barn owner gave me the magazine that paul's father is featured in. his father is play red, his grandfather is freckles playboy, and his great grandfather is great pine. all 3 are huge cutting horse competitors who have won a lot of money. paul is going to live the life of leisure with me.

we moved him to his new stall yesterday. he has a nice big industrial fan hung up on the wall to keep him cool, 24/7 access to a grazing field, and a big stall to move around in. it's hard to believe that i am in charge of making all the decisions for him from now on.

i did email the co-owner to find out if the other owner has any baby pictures of him that i can borrow, scan, and return. i will be putting together a scrapbook of him so the more pics i can get my hands on, that better the book will be. he was born on her farm on march 22, 2003.

i'm headed out there today for more pics. one day, it will all sink in and i'll be able to sleep at night.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

How is Paul enjoying his new stall and big fan? I can't wait for more pics, so HURRY UP!! :lol:


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

goldilockz said:


> How is Paul enjoying his new stall and big fan? I can't wait for more pics, so HURRY UP!! :lol:


 
unfortunately, with paul being a cribber (his only vice) i had to move him to another stall with a full door. i am trying to get some bolts on his door so that i can put up a nylon horse stall gate and leave the door open so he gets a nice cross breeze.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

now that i own a horse, i'm must be the biggest worry wart. everytime i go out to see paul, i look his legs over to make sure nothing looks swollen or cut because i only imagine what the vet bill will be like. he's got green mushy poos in his stall so i worry something is wrong with his stomach, he cocks a leg when i'm brushing him and i worry he might be lame. i think i'm going to drive myself nuts before any vet visit is even made. 

i am spending some time just building a relationship with him. i bought a book today to help him with some manners. his problems include putting on the brakes when i want him to stop grazing and be led back into his stall, walking away when i'm trying to tighten the cinch, and cribbing. i know it will take time and i'm prepared for it. i have a ton of support out at the barn from friends who feel more like family.

i wonder what tomorrow will bring?


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

just got back from the barn. took the husband out there and i think paul bonded more with him then with me. a friend of mine was out there working with her horse. she is using the parelli method, which is a form of natural horsemanship training. she has been working with her horse on it since november and you can really see the difference. she is going to help me a little with paul. the first step is the bonding process so i'll be working on that the next week or so. i plan on having paul for as long as we both shall live so i want to build a great relationship with him. 

his stool is much better today so i'll have to remember not to give him those alfalfa treats in the future. i bought him a training halter today and a new bit based on the owners recommendation. i can't wait to start working with him. the husband is on vacation this week so i have to spend some of that time with him so he doesnt' feel neglected. as a teacher, i love having all summer to work with him.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I made it out to the barn again today and did the joining up activity and it really seemed to work out well with paul. i got the ear flicked in towards me, the chewing, the lowering of the head, and the turning in tighter circles. i plan on doing this one or two more times to really build that relationship factor. 

even working that 5 minutes yesterday on his bullheadedness in grazing made a difference. i let him graze on the lead and when i was ready, i pulled his head up and he didn't fight me. i praised the heck out of him and walked a bit and then let him graze again. i did this about 5-6 times while walking him back to his field. i was very pleased. it seems he is a quick learning. can't wait to spend more time with him.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

busy busy day at the barn today. still have not found a bit that paul seems to like so that means i'll be using the one that stacy used to train him on. i feel bad because i hate borrowing things when i think someone else needs it. we spent half the morning trying to figure out what he likes and what we need to change. so we have the bit and bridle thing worked out. now we moved onto the saddle. he needs a wedge to help flatten the saddle out because the back sits higher then the front and he needs a longer cinch. stacy also said it wouldn't hurt to get a western breast collar for him either. he has been showing me a few things that i can do with paul. he's a pretty talented horse.

then they had a field plowed and had two huge trailers of hay to sort. while stacy and his wife worked on that, i took a broom and swept out the barn. i love sweeping and it looked great when i was done. after i clean and work with paul, that is going to be my barn duty....keeping it clean. i try to help out when i can because they are so nice to me and gave me a great deal on boarding. plus, it helps me shed some much needed weight.

did a half trail with paul today. he gets stubborn about halfway through and wants to come back. i need to make sure i have my spurs on when we go out. he's become complacent the past few months due to inactivity and he's been spoiled so he needs worked. glad i have so many people willing to help. it's like a family at the barn.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

another day, another ride. returned bit #3 that paul didn't like. i wave the white flag for the time being and will borrow the one at the barn he's use to using. i made it out there in time to see the farrier. we got paul trimmed and got shoes up on the front feet. since i plan on taking him to the local park system a few times this summer, shoes were warranted. so this is my first big expense with him. 

we did some riding outside and a piece of trail. the flies were horrible so we didn't stay out long. i spent the rest of the time cleaning up the barn from the hoof trimmings and the hay unloading. we found a breast collar that i can use with my saddle so i brought it home and used leather conditioner on it since it hadn't been used in quite a while. it looks really nice now. paul looks very handsome in it.


----------

